# New box old kit - Revell's Sdfkz.11 Out of box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

While I’m not as hardcore into all the fine details as many armour guys out there, I do like me some good old ground-pounding, mud-churning armour to build once in a while. I rarely, of course, indulge in larger or more expensive kits (the Takom G6 Rhino is a dream of mine, and likely will be for a long time to come). No, I prefer simpler, smaller more (gasp!) fun kits. 

To me, that means old-school, small-scale stuff, like Fujimi and Matchbox 1/76. Of the two, it’s no surprise to most who know me that Matchbox kits are my absolute favourites. I LOVE them, and I am forever glad that Revell seems to reissue them regularly. One such kit that got a reissue just recently was the 1/76 Pak 40 and Sdkfz. 11 halftrack, one of the larger “multi sets” that Matchbox originally came out with to expand their armour range. 

Check out what’s in the box of this newly revived masterpiece below!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/1-76-revell-matchbox-pak-40-sd-kfz-11-out-of-box/*


----------

